# [H0] Little figure 8 layout



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello Happy Members ! 
Because I like complicated and very sophisticated layouts, I decided to build a small figure 8 layout. It took a lot of hours to draw the plan. I'll run short trains and short rolling stock of course. I'm building it just for the fun and nothing else. All your comments are welcome.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
I studied your layout drawing for a long time and still can't figure out how you did it. 
Amazing, remarkable,


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

Thank you very much, Sir. I really appreciate your comment. Once again, thanks.


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

A 3D view that really shows the incredible complexity of this layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RaboIiot said:


> A 3D view that really shows the incredible complexity of this layout.
> 
> View attachment 561002


Build two "nicely shaped Volcanos" in the middle.


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My only recommendation would be to make sure there's at least 2 1/2" from the table edge to the track...models don't high dive well.

BTW...you'd be amazed at how many details can be stuffed into that figure eight.


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> My only recommendation would be to make sure there's at least 2 1/2" from the table edge to the track...models don't high dive well.


Oops...There is only 1/2" from the table edge to the track.  Is it some kind of "suicidal" layout ?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RaboIiot said:


> Oops...There is only 1/2" from the table edge to the track.  Is it some kind of "suicidal" layout ?


You want a soft landing for derailments. Anything that hits the cinders on your current setup will also hit the floor, and models tend not to interface well with flooring. 👍


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

It won't be a permanent layout if you see what I mean. I'll put it on a bed when I want to use it. As the bed is bigger than the layout, no danger !


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RaboIiot said:


> It won't be a permanent layout if you see what I mean. I'll put it on a bed when I want to use it. As the bed is bigger than the layout, no danger !


Can't get much softer than a bed...😁👍


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

The whole Peco track arrived this morning.  Now I am working really hard on the benchwork.  I use chipboard because it is cheaper than plywood in France. More updates soon !


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Give that a couple coats of varnish and a light frame if you're going to use any water based scenery. Are you using particle board, which is essentially sawdust glued together, or OSB, which is oriented strand (big chips) or "wafer" board?


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> Give that a couple coats of varnish and a light frame if you're going to use any water based scenery.


 Very good idea. Thanks.


shaygetz said:


> Are you using particle board, which is essentially sawdust glued together?


Yep. That kind of stuff.


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

The first pics. I just lay the track for a test. No glue, screw or nail. I'm very pleased with the result so far. As always, all your comments are welcome.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RaboIiot said:


> Very good idea. Thanks.
> Yep. That kind of stuff.


Most definitely coat it with a couple of good coats of varnish...that stuff will buckle and warp within a couple hours of a good scenery session. Looking forward to your progress. I've grown quite fond of simple layouts and the UK's fiddle yards, as they aren't as overwhelming as American "Plywood Pacific" layouts, and much easier to introduce newcomers with...and get old-timers back in the game.

Mine is four simple loops in 45"x 60" on painted OSB...the gloss paint helped it survive a flood of four inches of water for about 24 hours when it was in storage.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RaboIiot said:


> The first pics. I just lay the track for a test. No glue, screw or nail. I'm very pleased with the result so far. As always, all your comments are welcome.


When scenery time comes, go to websites that specialize in micro layouts. The scenery ideas are no less than genius.


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> When scenery time comes, go to websites that specialize in micro layouts. The scenery ideas are no less than genius.


 Like this one: Carendt.com


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

Is there a thread about your layout somewhere in this forum ? Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

All the way back in 2012 I think. Mine is HO and N scale, built the cabinets for it. The N scale is on a set of full extension slides. The room itself is 8'x9'.


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

Wonderful layouts ! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

I made a little running session this afternoon and I found my layout a little bit boring. I need a better idea for another layout. Maybe a switching or a roundy round layout. I'm on it !


----------



## RaboIiot (Jun 12, 2021)

Just found this: Tyco forum


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Flex track will be your friend. A switcher like yours should handle 14" curves just fine. On my layout, you'll see the first upper loop was based on Marklin's radius. Its about 14" and most of my four axle diesels can handle it.


----------

